# compiled kernel can NOT boot without trying to mount root



## lvii (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi

I have rebuilt kernel to enable Netflix RACK TCP stack on FreeBSD 12.0 new created vultr VPS by following this blog:

https://calomel.org/freebsd_network_tuning.html


```
# cat /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/CALOMEL
include GENERIC
ident   CALOMEL
makeoptions WITH_EXTRA_TCP_STACKS=1
options TCPHPTS
```


Boot failed after reboot with new kernel, hang without trying to mount root :







old kernel booting would try mount / root :


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2019)

One thing I've learned over the past 15 or so years of using FreeBSD, don't tune for the sake of tuning. Only tune when there's an actual need for it.


----------

